# 2013 Specialized Romin Expert saddle



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi there. Earlier today I picked me up a new saddle. My size is 143mm. I came from a Fizik saddle. I'm just wondering if anyone here has gone the same direction as me. I've read reviews that seem mixed. I have many friends that ride these saddles and love them. The first ride on this saddle will happen over the next few days and this coming weekend. Thank you to anyone who chimes in!


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

I went from Fizik to the Toupe to the Romin. The Romin is hands down my favorite. I bought 4 of them and put it on all my bikes. Two Pros and two Experts.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll be out later on my bike today. I'm sure it'll take a few rides for my butt to get use to it. Haven't really seen many reviews on here. This is a new saddle for 2013. I'm sure I'll love it! Just hope my butt does to! Lol!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just put a Romin Evo Pro on my bike and I really like it after one 50+ mile ride. Before that I had a Toupe + but I felt like I needed to try to balance on the raised padding.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I went from a Toupe Gel to a Romin and I much prefer the Romin. I'm not huge by any means but compared to some my 6' tall, 170 carcass is considered larger. The Toupe was a bit to narrow for my taste as in the rolled sides and flat back felt less supportive than the slightly upturned rear and flatter sides of the Romin.

So far...I much prefer it and have found it to be more comfortable sans gel than the Toupe was with it.


----------



## twnugent (Mar 28, 2011)

I just switched from a Romin Pro to an S-Works Chicane (both 143mm). I really liked the Romin for rides less than 50 miles, but it was a bit hard for the long rides. Rode 75 miles on Saturday on the new saddle and felt great. I know how personal the saddle decision is, but I am finding just a bit more padding helps in the long run.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

The Romin has been around for a few years.

and there is a huge thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/anyone-have-romin-saddle-yet-194466.html

I have the Romin Evo Comp Gel. I can live with an extra 35 grams. Though it replaced the BG Riva that came with the bike.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Similar story, went from a Fizik Arione (numbness issues) to a Romin S-Works (found the nose too wide and was too hard for me) to a Romin Evo Pro and Toupe, found all a bit hard. Ended up on a Chicane which for my ass, is great, have one on each of my bikes now.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Rode on the Roubaix today...with that blasted Toupe saddle (my Tarmac is in the shop). Once again, it made my taint sore...really irritating.

Ill admit, I'm looking hard at getting the gel version of the Romin but it's obvious to me how much I like that saddle.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok I've rode about 189 miles on this saddle this past week. It's actually a great and comfy seat. More riding ahead with more miles to get in. Very happy with this saddle.


----------

